# Eastern Shore 05.03.09



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

It was a sweet trip, lot's of exercise and debauchery. We tempted fate more than once on a of the few adventures. I'll narrate more when I'm not physically taxed. 








































































































































*Some Call him Tim? *


















































































A squirrel chewed a hole in my buddy's tent and ransacked the bread bag. 



















Three slaps on the back for the ring leader of that circus!!!:beer:

Skunk


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pics. Seems like a great time.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

O yeah it was a great time cooked them flounder up tonight boy were they good first fish since sept.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

If you left a green folding Coleman chair, I've got it. 

Skunk


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Is that the new boat put in on the ditch, on the right, down the lane, in the wildlife area? Used to have to put in in that little creek at high tide?
Cool pics.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Not mine i dont know who's it is.


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Very cool . I enjoyed that . Looks like a great time .


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Is that the new boat put in on the ditch, on the right, down the lane, in the wildlife area? Used to have to put in in that little creek at high tide?
> Cool pics.


Launch at the regular ramp, pay your 10 spot, paddle a few hundred yards SE and take the canal out to the bay. Across the bay is miles and miles of good fishing shoals, depending on how much you want to paddle. Not for the faint of heart, but Smith Island is nice this time of year. 

I had fun, and that's all that counts in my narcissistic mind. 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, bring bug spray if you go. A *very stern* word to the wise. 

Skunk


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Was on the tube ride, Looks Fishy, when we snuck up on the Concrete Ships on Sunday... saw a few yakkers

I had a crab on a FF rig...nada...Rob aka skunker managed 1 greedy sea mullet on the flounder rig.

slow day on the Bay.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

nice fish, seems like yall had fun


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

as always nice report and great pictures. Keep them commin!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Launch at the regular ramp, pay your 10 spot, paddle a few hundred yards SE and take the canal out to the bay.


So that is the new one? Just as you come off the bridge on the right, opposite the hotel? Down the lane in the wildlife area? Sorry Skunk may have imbibed a little too much last night and the head's not functioning properly yet
Can you still put in at the creek and not pay the tenner?
And one last thing, I thought Smith Island was off limits to feet.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> So that is the new one? Just as you come off the bridge on the right, opposite the hotel? Down the lane in the wildlife area? Sorry Skunk may have imbibed a little too much last night and the head's not functioning properly yet
> Can you still put in at the creek and not pay the tenner?
> And one last thing, I thought Smith Island was off limits to feet.


You can launch at the creek, but it was low tide and dry when we drove past it, so we split the 10 spot at the actual boat launch. As far as I know only Fisherman's Island is off limits, not Smith Island. 

Skunk


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> So that is the new one? Just as you come off the bridge on the right, opposite the hotel? Down the lane in the wildlife area? Sorry Skunk may have imbibed a little too much last night and the head's not functioning properly yet
> Can you still put in at the creek and not pay the tenner?
> And one last thing, I thought Smith Island was off limits to feet.


fishermans island is off limits, smith island is off limits after dark, so you can walk on it all you want during the day


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Where was picture no. 2 taken?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

adp29934 said:


> Where was picture no. 2 taken?


That's the canal that leads to Magothy Bay.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

I just wana say for any one that dose this it is an awsome trip to take it is one i will not soon forget. Great times and great memories. Fishing was slow but this weekend it should pick up with the full moon


----------



## what knot (May 6, 2009)

must be why we didnt have to deal with all those yakers


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

"


> -what knot...*must be why we didnt have to deal with all those yakers*
> I think your comments went over like the "Krammer" N-word spout @ the LA nite-club. Nice work on joining the club~. You might have learned something from these guys, but being a sausage will get you no where. (Sorry Mods, just being Skunk)
> 
> Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like it was a cool trip.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

So that is the new ramp then Skunk? Yea or nay. Hint: you can only pick one answer


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> So that is the new ramp then Skunk? Yea or nay. Hint: you can only pick one answer


DHL,
On the right after the bridge. I don't know if it's new or not. I just launch there 










Skunk


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

SkunkApe said:


> DHL,
> On the right after the bridge. I don't know if it's new or not. I just launch there
> 
> 
> ...


It's new about one or two years old. The boat ramp is at Wise Point look it up. It's not that far after you get off the bridge tunnel.

Here is a link to the ramp

http://www.fws.gov/northeast/easternshore/ramp.html


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

what knot said:


> must be why we didnt have to deal with all those yakers


I was a boat fisherman in Rude till I fished one night along side Russ aka night staker. He was in his kayak and I was in my bass boat. He caught 3-1 specs doing the same as me. That was last may. I bought a kayak to try it out. Now boat has been sold and I have purchased a larger kayak. Dont nock it till you have fished out of one. Lots of boats in rude have no idiea of fishing a small area, the kayaks at least do not spook the fish like the guy in his 19-21' center console trying to duplicate what the kayaks are doing trolling with there paddels and him running his big engine. Sorry if some kayakers have fished right on top of you. Next time let them know. It is not the type of vessel we fish out of but the expierence of the angler fishing.

Pat Hill- have paddle will travel


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks. That was under construction last time we were there. Looks good. I bet it's increased the boater traffic though.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Mud ramp*

I haven't visited P&S for a while but I'm glad ot see angler's getting together and having a great trip.

Skunkape - great pics, thanks

Also nice flounder at the ships. That stretch of warm weather turned them on for a while.

DHL - we call Wise point the "mud ramp". for a boater it can be a real pain in the arse. not much water (like none) at extreme low tides. But plenty of MUD.
Great place for kayak launch nonetheless.

Flounder are migrating through the inlets on the seaside. Should get good in the Bay real soon.


----------

